# Mains sockets?



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

Is it worth replacing 220-240 volt sockets on my LHD hymer for uk ones, or do most people just use the plug adaptars?

Regards


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Maddawg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it worth replacing 220-240 volt sockets on my LHD hymer for uk ones, or do most people just use the plug adaptars?
> 
> Regards


I have both but never have used the European ones so I suppose I would come down on the side of replacement. But all it will do is just save another lump sticking out when you plug something in.

p.s. I am not sure but you might be missing an earth lead when you take them off. Maybe I am wrong - usually am.


----------



## 96283 (Sep 13, 2005)

I replaced the sockets on my Hobby Caravan many years ago.. Next to zero effort, well worth it and there is an earthing wire...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

It would depend what your going to use them for, if you only intend to use low wattage items an adapter is fine, on the other hand if you are using say a kettle, fan heater, toaster etc I would advise changing to 13A or change the plugs on the appliances to the continental type. 
I once used an adapter for a fan heater and after a while it started to smell, it was overheating and turning yellowish brown.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Maddawg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


There we are...I was right ... I was wrong 8)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I changed mine... got some beige coloured sockets from the local independant electrical wholesaler... they were about £2.50 each for doubles... a saving of about a fiver each if I bought them at the caravan shop! Apart from having to cut out for "dry-wall" backs, it was easy. You can make it even easier by using surface mounts if you don't mind your sockets sticking out slightly.


----------



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

just one question, the current sockets are two pin plugs and the uk ones are 3 pin plugs, so will it only have two wires instead of three?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mine were two pin sockets, but had three core wire. I renewed all the wire anyway so I new it was all new, properly connected and safe, but if your happy and it is three core, you can reuse it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Maddawg said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> 
> just one question, the current sockets are two pin plugs and the uk ones are 3 pin plugs, so will it only have two wires instead of three?


Hi 
When you remove the old socket it should have a third wire, which is earth, connected on the back of it. 
Take care with the polarity, it's not difficult but if you are not confident I strongly suggest you get an electrician to do it.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There is another aspect to this item - polarity.

We have left the continental sockets in and don't intend to change them, much easier to get some euro plugs and fit them to the appliances used in the van or use adaptors for occasional useage.

The polarity aspect concerns the ability to fit euro plugs into their sockets either way up. Obviously if you worry about polarity, test to make sure you're correctly coupled then use a euro socket but put the plug in upside-down you've just defeated your polarity check! On the other hand, when using the old type French hook-up connectors you can simply put the plug in the other way up to correct your polarity.

I wait with eager anticipation for GTs comments?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im sure I read somewhere that polarity on AC devices is not important. Aparantly they will work whichever way the live and neutral are...??? Someone please correct me if wrong, as I said, im not entirely sure.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi maddawg

i've put continental plugs, bought at Towsure, on the toaster & fan heater but use an adaptor for everything else.

i've got the uk sockets to fit but haven't got round to it yet & may not bother.

mike


----------



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

That's great,

I really appreciate the replies, fantastic forum. 
I will talk to my wife and see what she says, after reading the posts I think I will leave them as they are and change the plugs on the appliances, and use the occasional adaptor.

Many thanks

Maddawg


----------



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain,

My van still has the German gas adaptor, what did you do with the regulator?

Am I ok to fit a normal Butane regulator and gas bottle, and connect it on to the hose?

Regards


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi maddawg

it depends on the age of your van. newish vans have the 30mb regulators and you just need to get the appropriate pigtails for the bottles you use.

older vans may have a problem in that it may be designed to work on a much higher pressure. i don't know enough about this and would take it to a 'gasman' if i was in your position.

despite living darn saff my gasman is autogas2000 in thirsk. very knowledgable & helpful.

i would not use butane if you may use the van in the cold. propane works at lower temperatures.

mike


----------



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

smifee said:


> hi maddawg
> 
> it depends on the age of your van. newish vans have the 30mb regulators and you just need to get the appropriate pigtails for the bottles you use.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

The van is 2002, not quite sure what to do with this one.

Regards


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You'll have a 30mb regulator on a 2000 German van. You should really replace that with a 30mb Gaslow regulator and buy pigtails for either propane or butane (propane recommended). If you want a cheap fix a normal 37mb propane regulator or a 28mb butane regulator will work OK but your boiler etc. won't work at optimum efficiency and you may invalidate any guarantees.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi maddawg

i can't remember when the regs changed & the new 30mb system came in. i think it was the 2003 models but am not 100%.

you don't have your location shown so people on the site won't be able to reccomend a gasman near to you. 

mike


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Any mains item will work regardless of polarity.

Reversed polarity on its own is not dangerous, but it does put you and your family (and passers by or visitors to your van) one step closer to death, add one more fault and you could die from reversed polarity, that would seriously ruin someone's day.

I could explain all the technical reasons why, but I am not going to.

You may even get posters telling you they have ignored it for years no problam at all and yes thay have got away with it, you want to take that chance? fine go ahead.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Agree with George totally on this one... would also like to add many appliances only have single pole switches.... reverse your polarity and it may go off when you flick the switch but it will still be live.... not worth taking a chance..

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Smiffee

The Germans have been fitting 30mb for much longer than that. The last van we sold was a 2001 German and that had a 30mb reg fitted from new.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Snelly,

YOU ARE WRONG, sorry to shout but all electrical sockets must be wired correctly. I am not going into details, but as an electrical engineer I can assure you that it can be extremely dangerous if an appliance is wired incorrectly. 

There is a test plug available for testing 13A electrical sockets, I would suggest that everyone should carry one and to test their sockets everytime you connect to a hook up, especially on the continent.

Regards

Drew


----------

